# Can a atsc m/h receiver, also receive the regular atsc signal ?



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Can a atsc m/h receiver a/153, also receive the regular atsc a/53 signal ?

jorb


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

jorb said:


> Can a atsc m/h receiver a/153, also receive the regular atsc a/53 signal ?
> 
> jorb


I believe they SHOULD.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

I was on another forum and asked the same question and the response was some do and some don't.

I would think atsc m/h receivers would be backward compatable.

jorb


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe if you explained what 'm/h' was? And 'a/153' while you're at it.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

'a/153' is a new USA standard for receiving free over the air digital tv while your moving up to 70-100 mph. It piggy backs on top of the dtv atsc a/53 signal, the same signal that you watch your local over the air digital television broadcast.

It cost about $50,000 dollars for a tv station to install the equipment and start broadcasting atsc m/h. Programing models are simulcast of the regular dtv channels and sub channels or other different content such audio only, it gives broadcasters another revenue stream. i.e. space to sell more commercials. hey maybe your local tv station will start selling MDTV = Mobile Digital Television packages like:
Dish network,Your local cable company,Directv does.

I just can't see getting a bill from my local tv station, I thought we citizens owned the air waves already.

atsc m/h= Advanced Television Systems Committee - Mobile/Handheld. check out wikipedia "atsc m/h" for the rest of the story.

jorb


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> tv while your moving up to 70-100 mph.


Eyes on the road Dude, eyes on the road.

And if you're talking about kids in the back seat, tell'em to look out the windows and learn something while they're traveling.

Geeze, and people are worried about texting while driving. THIS is something that could easily be outlawed and prevented in the entirety.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

But, but! I like watching TV driving behind these massive SUVs with the TV displays in the headrests and down from the vehicle ceiling!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jorb said:


> Can a atsc m/h receiver a/153, also receive the regular atsc a/53 signal ?
> 
> jorb


I would check the receiver's specs first. If that company decide to support both then they will advertise it.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> But, but! I like watching TV driving behind these massive SUVs with the TV displays in the headrests and down from the vehicle ceiling!


The only ones I've ever followed were playin' freekin' Barney! Every damn one! :lol::lol:


----------

